# inverter installation



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi, any advice welcome. I wish to install an inverter to power my 230v sockets throughout the van when not on hook up. I wish to connect the inverter to the hook up main cable which feeds the consumer box ( before the consumer box ) via a junction box.
Question.
When not on hook up the inverter will power all electrical sockets throughout the van, but when on hook up power will feed back down the inverter cable into the inverter via the 13 amp plug that plugs into the inverter ( its outlet ).
Will this feed back cause any damage to the inverter or is it only " one way" when it reaches the inverter.
If so advice on an alternative installation method please.
Regards.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am not an auto-electrical expert, but I have recently installed a small inverter on a stand-alone circuit powering a double 13A socket and switched on via a relay, so I have a bit of a clue about inverters. This is not the same as you are attempting since in my case there is no link to the normal 13A sockets that are connected to the hook-up inlet.

Some observations, and forgive me if I am telling you things you know.

The inverter and hook-up circuits will need to be capable of isolation I believe. You can do this via a relay.

The point at which the inverter output feeds into the 13A socket supply will need to be isolated from the mains feed to the charger. Otherwise, when you switch on the inverter it could supply current to try and charge the batteries from which it is drawing power.

You will need a pretty hefty inverter if you want to run any significant appliances from the 13A sockets. (I only use mine for small items.) Bear in mind that a 1 KW kettle will draw around 90 amps through the inverter (1000 / 12 = 83.3 plus inverter inefficiency). Do you have sufficient battery capacity to cope?

That means you will need 'chunky' cables to supply the inverter from the batteries and the cable run needs to be short. Roadpro website has a cable sizing guide in the Tech Tips section.

I believe Clive Mott has carried out the installation you are attempting and has produced a guide. it may be available from the downloads section here, otherwise search for him using Google and get the info from his website.

Good luck.

Philip


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Here you go:
http://www.motts.dsl.pipex.com/INVERTER.htm

Dave


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi here's how I have done mine, I ran the 230v supply from the inverter back to the Electric locker, and fitted a euro socket on it, when I am off hook up I simply plug the vans EHU lead into the socket and turn the inverter on.

I realise that most eurovans don't have electric lockers, so you would need to locate it somewhere else. I did consider using relays with an internal switch, but in the end decided that for me; the KISS system had a lot to recommend it. :lol: 

As has been said you also need a switch on your battery charger to turn it off.

Olley


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The way i wired in our 800 watt inverter is 

1 16mm cable from the battery via a 70 amp fuse to a 400 amp 1/4 turn isolator the type you get from a car spares shop.

2 16 mm cable from the isolator to the inverter total length of 16mm cable 1 1/2 mtrs. Keep the 12 volt wiring as short as possible to reduce volt drop.

3. Run out and wire in separate sockets where required with round 3 core 1.5 mm cable this is rated at 15 amp 240volt.

This system has worked fine for us for the past 3 years while fulltiming.

Hope this may help. steve & ann. --------- teensvan.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi ian,

when my electrics blew in france it took all pcb's out and i had to replace my auto changeover. i got it from here, excellent service. follow the wiring diagram and it changes from inverter to 240v automatically.

cheers
simon
btw look it up in german to get the prices


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If you follow Olley,s suggestion than ensure that when running on inverter that you :-
Torn OFF the mains part of the fridge.
Turn OFF the mains part of the water heater.
Turn OFF the mains charger for the batteries.


If you are not entirely competent and confident then get the mains wiring job done by someone who is qualified.

C.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi ian,
If you haven't already bought an inverter, then the Waeco Perfectpower 1000 and 2000watt inverters use a mains priority setup. This allows you to connect your 220v 13amp sockets to the inverter, and it will use hookup power when connected, or inverted 12v when not.
Works fine for me.

www.waeco.com

Colin


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

ianhc said:


> Hi, any advice welcome. I wish to install an inverter to power my 230v sockets throughout the van when not on hook up. I wish to connect the inverter to the hook up main cable which feeds the consumer box ( before the consumer box ) via a junction box.
> Question.
> When not on hook up the inverter will power all electrical sockets throughout the van, but when on hook up power will feed back down the inverter cable into the inverter via the 13 amp plug that plugs into the inverter ( its outlet ).
> Will this feed back cause any damage to the inverter or is it only " one way" when it reaches the inverter.
> ...


What you propose is very dangerous and actually illegal for connecting to the UK supply. (elec supply regulations) There must be a system in place that ensures that your inverter can not be connected to the mains supply. In automatic systems contactors are wired so that the supply is disconnected before the inverter/generator is brought online. One way to do it is as olley describes so that the input to the van is either the EHU or the inverter though as said you need to turn off your charger. A practical and foolproof way is (as mentioned above) to have separate sockets that are only fed from the inverter.


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your most helpful advice. I am now using your advice to ascertain the most beneficial instsllstion method.
Thanks all.
Ian


----------

